# Stainable Primer



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Has anyone tried this? It apparently goes by the name Stainable Primer and the claim is that you can put it over almost any surface and then you can stain it (dark colors only). The videos I've seen have shown some promising results.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

Stainable primer sounds like oxymoron. Why prime prior to staining anyway?


----------



## Pete Martin the Painter (Nov 8, 2012)

Have not tried it, but was considering it as an option when I was trying to figure out what to do with some rough cut beams in my ceiling that someone painted. If I remember correctly, it is very expensive...$70 a quart.

Sent from my VS987 using Tapatalk


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Seems like it still would not look right. Wood looks like wood because of grain and variabilty in structure. A unform primer with wood particles would still be even in appearance and require faux bois skills.


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

From my understanding its like staining a fiberglass stain grade door, if you've ever done that. Im not that good at it, but it looks okay if done right. It takes a little faux.


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

I can see it only working with a gel stain. Conventional stains are too opaque and it would just run off something that is painted or primed. As mentioned above regarding a fiberglass door, when fiberglass doors that have been gel stained are scratched or dinged up it's virtually impossible to touch it up and never see it. I won't even bother trying to touch it up I will just re-prime the whole door some off-white color and gel stain the whole door again.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Repaintpro said:


> Stainable primer sounds like oxymoron. Why prime prior to staining anyway?


It lets you stain over paint with a woodish type look.





loaded brush said:


> I can see it only working with a gel stain. Conventional stains are too opaque and it would just run off something that is painted or primed. As mentioned above regarding a fiberglass door, when fiberglass doors that have been gel stained are scratched or dinged up it's virtually impossible to touch it up and never see it. I won't even bother trying to touch it up I will just re-prime the whole door some off-white color and gel stain the whole door again.



Which primer do you use?


----------



## loaded brush (Dec 27, 2007)

Usually Zinsser 123 because it dries to an egshell finish and allows you to play around with the stain to achieve the look you want. In other words, primers that dry flat sets the gel stain too quick and it will come out darker by soaking in too fast.


----------



## Repaintpro (Oct 2, 2012)

getrex said:


> It lets you stain over paint with a woodish type look.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Arrrr ok got it now. When you said "then you can stain it" sounded like after this treatment it became a traditional stainable substrate.


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Repaintpro said:


> Arrrr ok got it now. When you said "then you can stain it" sounded like after this treatment it became a traditional stainable substrate.


YouTube it. I think it would probably look bad on anything but the ideal surface where the paint is thin enough that the base wood texture is still visible.





loaded brush said:


> Usually Zinsser 123 because it dries to an egshell finish and allows you to play around with the stain to achieve the look you want. In other words, primers that dry flat sets the gel stain too quick and it will come out darker by soaking in too fast.



Good tip! Thanks!


----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)




----------



## Woodco (Nov 19, 2016)

On a side note, Does anyone else here use gas to clean oil brushes? I do the final rinse in spirits though.


----------



## jr.sr. painting (Dec 6, 2013)

We let our oil brushes soak in kerosene while on a large job and do a final clean with that as well. The mineral spirits gets gummed up quick with the heat


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kmp (Jan 30, 2011)

I do use gas to clean oil brushes,have done so since the 80's. But I don't use oil base paint anymore so it is just for stain which cleans out a lot faster.


----------



## ThreeSistersPainting (Jan 7, 2017)

We had the Storm Rep come out to our Miller Paint store and was talking to me about there Storm Cat 5 primer. I had a hard time understanding why I would Prime before I stained but there is always a right product for everyjob.

Check it out http://www.stormsystem.com/products/category-5/


----------



## getrex (Feb 13, 2017)

Very limited use for that product..


----------

